# Aquaclear 70 vs Fluval C4



## FynePrint

I'm thinking about getting a new HoB filter for my 55 gallon. I was leaning towards a canister but changed my mine. I really can't afford for a canister to flood my floors but that's a whole other thing... I wanted to know everyone's opinion or experience with the Aquaclear 70 and/or Fluval C4.


----------



## pyrrolin

I don't know that Fluval filter. But I have lots of experience with aquaclear and I love them. The reasons as follows

Separate media for different fuctions
sponges and bio media last forever
not limited to using their brand of media
there are lots of old aquaclear filters around compared to other brands, to me this means they last
you can pick and choose what to use, you can leave out carbon and use extra bio media if you want for example.

Unless the Fluval filter has the same advantages, go aquaclear


----------



## TorontoBoy

I, too, really love the Aquaclear line. They are versatile and reliable, and I mix and match biomedia as I need it. They run a very long time and are quiet. The container for the AC70 is quite large. Also note that the motors for the AC20-AC70 are the same, the difference being the impellers. A new AC impeller is about $15 from BA, so even if you need a new impeller, it's not expensive.

You might try the AC110 for your 55G. The best price for an AC70 is from AquaInspiration.com for $53. That is a lot of filter for not much money, and it comes with biomedia.

I have used other cartridge systems and the biowheel, and found them lacking in space for biomedia. I buy my own ceramic biomedia, put them in little baggies of netting, and add it easily to the AC70's chamber and it works out really well.

Personally there is nothing that is lacking for this filter line. I have considered a canister, but for the price there is nothing compelling me to move from the AC line.


----------



## robert77k

FynePrint said:


> I'm thinking about getting a new HoB filter for my 55 gallon. I was leaning towards a canister but changed my mine. I really can't afford for a canister to flood my floors but that's a whole other thing... I wanted to know everyone's opinion or experience with the Aquaclear 70 and/or Fluval C4.


Still a chance of flooding with a HOB. I have an AC20 and the media basket actually lifted up slightly within the chamber on it's own with the water pressure during use, and as it rose, it rose the water level in the AC Filter chamber. The water level was at the point where it was just about to go over the edge. I had already tilted the AC filter forward originally but still somehow managed to rise the water level right to the edge. To adjust it I stuck a 1/4 inch foam pad to the base to prop it forward. If I didn't tilt it forward proir, it might have put the water level over the edge and it would have kept pumping water out of the tank.


----------



## Scotmando

robert77k said:


> Still a chance of flooding with a HOB. I have an AC20 and the media basket actually lifted up slightly within the chamber on it's own with the water pressure during use, and as it rose, it rose the water level in the AC Filter chamber. The water level was at the point where it was just about to go over the edge. I had already tilted the AC filter forward originally but still somehow managed to rise the water level right to the edge. To adjust it I stuck a 1/4 inch foam pad to the base to prop it forward. If I didn't tilt it forward proir, it might have put the water level over the edge and it would have kept pumping water out of the tank.


I have also had this happen with an AC20 & I do the same tilt thing(great minds think alike). Luckily its in my basement. I have noticed this small Aqua Clear needs to be cleaned more often as I have a greater bio load in the tank it is cleaning.

I also have the AC110 and a Fluval C3 on my 65g. I got the C3 for an amazing price at the Hamilton Auction a year ago. It's a great filter, but you have to clean it more often. They're both great filters. But the Aqua Clear has the stellar reputation for longevity, power, ease of cleaning and you can use any media in it you want.

Go with AC


----------



## FynePrint

TorontoBoy said:


> I, too, really love the Aquaclear line. They are versatile and reliable, and I mix and match biomedia as I need it. They run a very long time and are quiet. The container for the AC70 is quite large. Also note that the motors for the AC20-AC70 are the same, the difference being the impellers. A new AC impeller is about $15 from BA, so even if you need a new impeller, it's not expensive.
> 
> You might try the AC110 for your 55G. The best price for an AC70 is from AquaInspiration.com for $53. That is a lot of filter for not much money, and it comes with biomedia.
> 
> I have used other cartridge systems and the biowheel, and found them lacking in space for biomedia. I buy my own ceramic biomedia, put them in little baggies of netting, and add it easily to the AC70's chamber and it works out really well.
> 
> Personally there is nothing that is lacking for this filter line. I have considered a canister, but for the price there is nothing compelling me to move from the AC line.


I've used AC30 on my previous tank for over 10 years until the casing cracked. So I know AC is an amazing brand. BUT I was under the impression that the Fluval C series was an upgraded version of Aquaclear since they are both made by Hagen. By the way, Angelfins.ca has AC70 for $43.36 just out of stock right now.


----------



## FynePrint

robert77k said:


> Still a chance of flooding with a HOB. I have an AC20 and the media basket actually lifted up slightly within the chamber on it's own with the water pressure during use, and as it rose, it rose the water level in the AC Filter chamber. The water level was at the point where it was just about to go over the edge. I had already tilted the AC filter forward originally but still somehow managed to rise the water level right to the edge. To adjust it I stuck a 1/4 inch foam pad to the base to prop it forward. If I didn't tilt it forward proir, it might have put the water level over the edge and it would have kept pumping water out of the tank.


Hey, hey, hey... I dont like this talk about flooding HoB filters. Now I feel like I've been lucky. I'm going to go knock on some wood, just in case. Thanks for the info though... I'll remember to tilt forward.


----------



## BillD

The key is to keep them clean so the basket doesn't lift. You don't even have to turn them off to clean them so there is no excuse.


----------



## FynePrint

Scotmando said:


> I have also had this happen with an AC20 & I do the same tilt thing(great minds think alike). Luckily its in my basement. I have noticed this small Aqua Clear needs to be cleaned more often as I have a greater bio load in the tank it is cleaning.
> 
> I also have the AC110 and a Fluval C3 on my 65g. I got the C3 for an amazing price at the Hamilton Auction a year ago. It's a great filter, but you have to clean it more often. They're both great filters. But the Aqua Clear has the stellar reputation for longevity, power, ease of cleaning and you can use any media in it you want.
> 
> Go with AC


So how would you rate your the performance of your C3 vs AC110 (outside of reputation) Which do you find quieter, easier to clean, etc.. I know its two different filter sized pitted against each other but just want to get a general idea. Apples to Pears... ( i dont like oranges)


----------



## FynePrint

BillD said:


> The key is to keep them clean so the basket doesn't lift. You don't even have to turn them off to clean them so there is no excuse.


LoL... I guess, I'm not that lucky after all. Just had a clean filter.

Yes, back to the topic... Which HoB does gtaaquaria like and why? So far I'm sensing Aquaclear.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy

Have used both and really like both though I'd give the edge to Fluval. Really like the design better.


----------



## bob123

Aqua clear by far the better filter. I agree with BillD when the basket tilts the filter is in need of cleaning. More flexability in in what you can add or subtract in filter media.


----------



## Scotmando

FynePrint said:


> So how would you rate your the performance of your C3 vs AC110 (outside of reputation) Which do you find quieter, easier to clean, etc.. I know its two different filter sized pitted against each other but just want to get a general idea. Apples to Pears... ( i dont like oranges)


Like I said , they're both great & also very similar. The Fluval C-series is definitely a copy of the Aqua Clear. The intake tube & how it adjusts the flow. The only dif really is that the media compartments are configured differently.

I think the flow would be identical to equally matched units. Essentially they are the same, except the Fluval C-series is an updated model with a slightly newer design. All they really want you to do is buy the media more frequently & for more money.

My choice&#8230;

The AquaClear. Why?

It's so simple & effective. Parts are always available. You can use it for any set-up & mod it to your liking. Can't beat the price for power.

I have about a dozen running from the AC20, right up to the AC110. I even have them running on my shrimp tanks with a foam cover over the intake.


----------



## pyrrolin

I actually looked up the Fluval c series and it looks like they just might be the same as aquaclear basically. But I would have to see one in person and see the media used to judge it.

I know the ac filters are great already, The Fluval c series might be just as good but I would have to see it first.


----------



## blunthead

I bought a fluval c4 just to compare it to ac70, basically same filter, looks like the same motor, however it looks like the ac has considerably more flow.
I like the fluval c4 but it costs more then a ac70 plus I wouldn't recommend it for a tank bigger then 40 gallons unless u have very small fish
it does have baskets so u can put whatever u want in them, I don't like the flimsy ac basket but ultimately u can beat the aquaclears, they've been around for a very long time with very minimal changes


----------



## Fishfur

I'd sure vote for Aqua Clear, if only because they have been around a long time and are known for being reliable. I've yet to buy a new one, and so far, I have yet to replace so much as a motor. The only replacement parts I've had to buy are impellers and one of those little spacers that keep them from tilting backward from the tank.

I've never had the basket lift up.. but I have had the media itself rise higher when it's beyond time it was cleaned. Sorry, fishies :-(. But even when of them got quite clogged, it did not overflow outside the box.. instead it overflowed over the intake tube. All the water still ended up in the tank. 

Far as I'm concerned they're as good as anything in their class and better than virtually all. Have not actually seen the Fluval, but if it costs more, I doubt I'd be tempted to try it. I like to stick with success.


----------



## robert77k

BillD said:


> The key is to keep them clean so the basket doesn't lift. You don't even have to turn them off to clean them so there is no excuse.


I agree that that is also part of the problem. I also didn't have heavy media like ceramic bio media so that also allowed it to rise easier. But at the same time, the manufactur should take those into account and have a better way of clamping the basket into the chamber. this way the extra flow will go over the top of the sponge and into the outflow to the tank. Flooding the floor is a big price to pay even it it is partly do to user error.

Water was flowing out through the front of the unit near the intake, so possible it would have never actually overflowed. BUT IT WAS CLOSE! If I didn't tilt it before hand, I think i would have been out of luck.


----------



## pyrrolin

Sounds like you guys need to clean things a little more often


----------



## Fishfur

Sometimes life intervenes with regular schedules. I have two elderly cats, one of whom has been very ill. My vet thinks she had a stroke. To my great relief she is at last beginning to recover and has started eating again, but she lost more than a pound in weight in 3 weeks.. she only weighed 8 pounds to start with. I'm amazed she's still on her feet, if it were me I'd be flat on my back. 

So I kind of forgot to clean the filter. But I did apologize to the fish. And I'm grateful not to have had a flood too..I did have another type of filter that overflowed any time it got even slightly clogged.. did not have to be dirty, a plant stuck on the intake grate was enough to make it overflow and every time it would go over the back, even though the back of it was more than two inches higher than the front, and out on the floor. Don't use it any more.. bad design. Not an Aquaclear.


----------



## default

I've had both (smaller sizes but same mechanics), but the c series for fluval was cooler. Looked like they were trying to go for the "hanging canister" concept. Water had to go thru a "maze" both up and down so it contacts more media? It's cool, but that usually leaves more room for faulty problems - however mine have worked out great.
I feel the c series made less noise, but had slightly less flow, and it made it cooler to choose media as it had different chambers and baskets(colour coded lol). Also c series are more expensive, but aesthetically better - I thought it looked nice!
But honestly if price is not a concern, canisters are the way to go, even a used one? I feel anytime you use a filter other than a air or internal driven you risk leaks - knock on wood.
I find the key is to keep the o ring nice and proper - either oil it or heat it up before fitting.
Eheim ftw!


----------



## FynePrint

Ok guys, thanks for all your input much appreciated. I think, I might go with 2 Fluval C4 from Angelfins.ca. Just because I like the idea of the wet dry system and the fact that it might be more silent is really appealing to me. Also the aesthetics like default suggested. 

BUT... Before I dive into that purchase. I have a chance to get a fluval 306 for around the same price that I would be paying for 2 Fluval C4. I'm asking YOU, GtaAquaria family, what would be better to go with? 2-C4's or 306? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xriddler

FynePrint said:


> I'm thinking about getting a new HoB filter for my 55 gallon. I was leaning towards a canister but changed my mine. I really can't afford for a canister to flood my floors but that's a whole other thing... I wanted to know everyone's opinion or experience with the Aquaclear 70 and/or Fluval C4.


just wanted to point out that if a hob filter clogs it can still flood your floors.

second 2 fluval c4 will give you a rate of 140 gallons for your 55 gallon tank. while the fluval 306 only rated for 70 gallon. i am not a fan of fluval canisters as they are more pricey than eheims and rated for much less gallons compared to its competition. On a side not though many have no trouble with fluval canisters man have had them leaking but i could just a be Eheim fanatic.


----------



## pyrrolin

Canister filters are quitter than HOB filters by far and I think they are better performance also.

If a canister filter is in the budget, I would get one. I personally have only used rena and ehiem, and I love the rena.


----------



## default

Oh man go for the canister.
Rating of the filter is only what the company wants to tell you, the 306 would add much more total water volume than compared to HOBs.
I am a canister fanatic, have had fluval 205, eheim 2213s, 2215s, pros, Eccos - loved them all. I have them on almost all my tanks, even my 5 gallon have had 2213s, 2215s, 205s lol! And I use them for a reason, quiet, reliable, and low maintenance.
And despite what some people might say about fluvals, they are a horrible company and I hate em  but their canister are fairly decent and they are nice.
My 205 makes almost zero noise and the flow is quite nice, the main problem is how effective the media setup is.. There's room for so much bypass.
But bottom line if you can afford the canister go for it! Just be careful if buying a used one.


----------

